# Does anyone else only have one goat right now?



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

I only have one goat right now. I read these postings and people talk about there goats like they have 15! and for me that's a lot of goats, well unless you plan on having a heard of meat goats and don't use them for milking. So am I the only one right now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really should have at least 2 goats. Goats are herd animals and need at least one other goat buddy.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Ya I know. That's why I've been looking for her a friend for awhile, and another goat that we could benefit off of.


----------



## Jaimedawn (Feb 17, 2019)

The goat girl said:


> I only have one goat right now. I read these postings and people talk about there goats like they have 15! and for me that's a lot of goats, well unless you plan on having a heard of meat goats and don't use them for milking. So am I the only one right now?


We only have one goat. I don't know how most of the folks who have more than one do it .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had one goat one time, then I bought 2 more and one kidded! They was many years ago. Now I have 157, wait, I sold 3, 154 I'm pretty sure. 65-70 are bred for sure, 20 others are a maybe. I'll be a milking fool or is it a fool milking? mg: (I ship milk, I'm not some whacko goat hoarder, for anyone who doesn't know me). 

The above is known as "Goat Math"!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Personally I have two....with a deposit on a third....oh and one of the ones I have is pregnant and should deliver in the next few weeks.

...goat math :imok:

In reality having more than one goat is really important as there can be negative effects of only having one as they are herd animals. I do agree with trying to get something beneficial to your family tho! I can take time but you'll find a good buddy that meets yours and your goats needs


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have 16 right now. Then after kidding I get up to 30ish.
By breeding season I'll be back at about a dozen. 
I can handle that. 
Any more then it's too much work. 
I can't hug and spend time with more than that.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I have 5-ish keepers. I have more after kidding, then I sell back down to my keepers. I'm in goats for the milk side.

I had a single goat for 2 weeks once because her companion died in an accident. It was miserable for her and for me. She cried a lot. Single goats tend to be pests, too, and much more likely to be escape artists. I'm glad you are looking for a companion.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree. When you have more than 1 goat, you have more time, not less.

Up to a point...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have 10...plus 3 new kids and more expected any day now. (3 of those are bucks) I prefer to stay under 20. Maybe closer to 15, we'll see. But I prefer to be able to "know" each one and all their little idiosyncrasies so I can tell if something is off. I also enjoy sitting with them and I can't give attention to a huge herd.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

I like what y'all are saying, it's all true. And for me boy! that's a lot of goats!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I think it really depends on what your goals are with your goats for how many you need. If you're looking for a constant supply of milk for your family you'll need to consider how many are in the family and how much you can milk. Then to keep them in milk you need to breed so you'll also want to look into how to handle that when the time comes. 

If you don't NEED another milking goat you could always get a whether, they're usually cheaper and do not require feeding aside from hay in the winter depending on where you live. This way its purpose could just be a companion and organic brush remover HAHA


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, That's all true, and LOL! love the humor!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

That's how I initially brought up the idea of goats with my husband. I called them organic automatic environmentally friendly all terrain lawn mowers, I told them they were the new big thing to property management...like a roomba only better (rofl)

Maybe this is why my husband doesn't trust me anymore when I say I found something really cool we need that I know he will like LOL


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

(rofl)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

All my goats have names, are petted daily and I have NO Life outside of the barn. But that's ok, I chose this path and I guess DH is ok with it. But, I have to admit, life was way more uncomplicated with a few goats. I have learned a lot about goats in my life! And the more I learn about goats, the less I seem to know about them! 
onder::what:


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> All my goats have names, are petted daily and I have NO Life outside of the barn. But that's ok, I chose this path and I guess DH is ok with it. But, I have to admit, life was way more uncomplicated with a few goats. I have learned a lot about goats in my life! And the more I learn about goats, the less I seem to know about them!
> onder::what:


LOL! No life outside the barn! For a lot of people that's would be torture, I can totally see me doing that!


----------



## Franny (Aug 15, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> I think it really depends on what your goals are with your goats for how many you need. If you're looking for a constant supply of milk for your family you'll need to consider how many are in the family and how much you can milk. Then to keep them in milk you need to breed so you'll also want to look into how to handle that when the time comes.
> 
> If you don't NEED another milking goat you could always get a whether, they're usually cheaper and do not require feeding aside from hay in the winter depending on where you live. This way its purpose could just be a companion and organic brush remover HAHA


We hadn't really planned on getting goats. Although I absolutely love goats and I have always wanted them. We haven't got a large plot, just 3/4 acre. Our first goat came along by chance, she was a rescue goat, some old fella wasn't looking after her properly and my husband and his friend decided that they would try and make her life better. My husband brought her home in the back of his van, I think she is about 4 or 5 years old, very friendly but quite bossy. I worried about her being on her own so I went and got a pygmy goat for company, she was very bossy and mean to the pygmy, I felt so sorry for the little goat I went back to the farm and bought her sister, so I now have 3 goats. I'm learning every day, I love them all to bits and I just love being with them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

We had 42 kids born last year


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

OpieDoodle said:


> ...goat math :imok:


Goat maths: 1 goat is 1 goat. 2 goats of different sort very soon become uncountable! (headsmash)

Goats are, like dogs, rather easily taught to like a human flock. Sheep need other sheep to feel like real sheep. But neither kind likes to be totally alone.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Never a fan of a goat being alone. But I only have 2 goats (never had more). We don’t milk them they are simply pets.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, they are wonderful pets, that is why it is so hard to keep their number down ...

Eh ... and refrain from letting them into the house!

The problem with having only two is that when one of them dies, the other one will most probably mourn badly.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Oohhh goat math is my favorite!! I also talked my husband into 4 cute *little* baby LaMancha whethers to clean up honeysuckle & brush-they are now all between 160-190lbs then talked him into a doe & buck (now a whether) twin fainting goats. Then 2 more fainters so that there would be a boy-friend for him & girl-friend for her. Then she had babies that didn't survive, so I just NEEDED a baby!! Then she NEEDED a friend bc the older girls were mean to her & I needed to move her out of my house. Then 2 girls had babies. I now have 13 goats including 2 that are due very soon!! That my friends, is my version of goat math!!
Mine also all have names & get loves every day  I do have to sell some babies(eventually), but I don't like to think about that!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Clean up honey suckle ...?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Honeysuckle is an invasive ornamental and medicinal shrub or vine (2 different forms but basically the same plant. It is useful and very pretty with a lovely fragrance that will completely take over an area. It isn't as fierce as Kudzu, but close.

Fortunately, goats love it.

Here is some info on it
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-512/honeysuckle


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

mariarose said:


> Honeysuckle is an invasive ornamental and medicinal shrub or vine (2 different form but basically the same plant. It is useful and very pretty with a lovely fragrance that will completely take over an area. It isn't as fierce as Kudzu, but close.
> 
> Fortunately, goats love it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for spring this year! We have a 3 acre field and the whole thing is lined with TONS of over grown honey suckles that have taken over. We love the privacy they provide but they're going nuts! Hopefully the goats are ready for the clean up job LOL


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

The goat girl said:


> I only have one goat right now. I read these postings and people talk about there goats like they have 15! and for me that's a lot of goats, well unless you plan on having a heard of meat goats and don't use them for milking. So am I the only one right now?


I only have three lol ‍♀


----------

